# This week's Booties and Mary Janes



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

I think I love the mint and white MJ's best and I'm going to try them in lots of different colours. They're a bit fiddly, but I think they're worth the effort.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

FANTASTIC I've never tried doing bootees or shoes, but might now give it a go. Where do you get the patterns for the little mint shoes
Trace


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

They all make me smile,. The last pair is especially cute. They look like little mini Uggs. What a trendy baby that will be. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

trace said:


> FANTASTIC I've never tried doing bootees or shoes, but might now give it a go. Where do you get the patterns for the little mint shoes
> Trace


Hi Trace

Am glad you like my booties and Mary Jane's.

I was sorting out some of my patterns and I know the pattern for the green and white ones is in the pile on the coffee table, but will have to dig it out. I think I may have bought this one online, but I can give you the link when I find it.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

That would be great, many thanks
Trace


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

trace said:


> That would be great, many thanks
> Trace


 if you type in utube mary jane booties you will get a list of them ive done a few and there lovely good luck


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

those are really lovely its amazing how a change of colour can totally alter things


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Tamie will give it a go


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are gorgeous as usual. Your work is perfect.
Ellie xx


----------



## CiaraCulkin (May 24, 2011)

Hi. Your booties and MaryJanes are so pretty. You are so talented! I love the mint ones best. Ciara


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

The booties are so cute and adorable. I loved the fluffy mint ones the best. Essie from Oz


----------



## grampygran2 (Apr 16, 2011)

These are sooooo beautiful.  
Untill recently I had never done bootie, but I knitted a little pair of shoes for a matching cardi for expected Granddaughter, and now have been looking up all types of booties and Mary Janes (which I have never heard before) and even found ugg boots. I have not started on any yet as have a few other things on the go, but cant wait to try, I only hope they come out as perfect as yours. :thumbup:


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Same here. I've never knitted booties or shoes, but am going to give them a try now i've seen these lovely ones :-D


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Never tryed booties. I think I will now. They are darling. Thanks for the insperation.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

As usual they are all beautiful, I love them. Leonora.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

These are adorable, as is all of your work! I like the mint ones best, I think, but it is a hard decision to make.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Darling! Just beautiful work. I tried some MJ's for my granddaughters, and they didn't look half as cute as yours. I will try again. Tks.

PS: I found my pattern (and many many more free ones) on Ralvery.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry, I believe I should have typed "Ravelry"


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable! Great job as usual.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the lovely comments. Am really glad I've inspired some of you to start knitting booties and Mary Jane's for the first time. The great thing about booties is they take next-to-no-time to knit up and only a tiny amount of sewing up at the end. If you get the basics right, you can then go on to create your own special designs that make them unique to you. Some people call MJ's "Baby Janes" so you might want to do an online search for patterns under that name as well. 

Happy Bootie/Mary Jane knitting!!


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the green ones!
If you don't mind sharing the pattern, I really would appreciate it.
They are all really nice, but those are my favorite.
You are a wonderful knitter.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Hendrika said:


> Darling! Just beautiful work. I tried some MJ's for my granddaughters, and they didn't look half as cute as yours. I will try again. Tks.
> 
> PS: I found my pattern (and many many more free ones) on Ralvery.


Thanks so much! Keep persevering with the patterns. They may never look exactly like mine as I use my own style and pattern. There are many variations in patterns available online and once you get the basics right, you can go on to make MJ's to a design that is unique to you. Also look up "Baby Jane's" as some patterns go under that heading as well .....


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Baker said:


> I love the green ones!
> If you don't mind sharing the pattern, I really would appreciate it.
> They are all really nice, but those are my favorite.
> You are a wonderful knitter.


Thanks so much! Do you mean the mint green and white MJ's or the mint green fluffies?


----------



## pam j (May 15, 2011)

love all your little booties nice colours and you have done a wonderful job pam


----------



## Aubrey (Feb 13, 2011)

They are just absolutely beyond gorgeous. I have tried several times to knit booties, finally succeeded once, but the results are nothing like yours. What are the clear things inside the booties, helping them to hold their shape?

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## RosaLee (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to cute!


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

I LOVE all the booties. Great Job!!


----------



## DAWGMA (Feb 24, 2011)

trace said:


> FANTASTIC I've never tried doing bootees or shoes, but might now give it a go. Where do you get the patterns for the little mint shoes
> Trace


Here's some info for a free download, go to www.redheart.com and look for baby janes, pattern # SN0151. Not exactly the same pattern but close enough. Knit in all stockinette and have a little button on the ankle strap.More info says designed by Linda Cyr and worked on size 6 needles.


----------



## gramsie (Apr 15, 2011)

great job displaying booties. They are adorable. Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

They are adorable Dot.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I love all of your booties and Mary Janes! If you find where you got the white and green pattern, I would love the link to buy them. Thank you for your effort!!


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

Sooo very cute!!! I have a niece on the way and I think she needs a pair of Mary Janes after seeing these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

I love them all yet the red ones are my favorite. Thanks for sharing. Canadian Angel


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

They are fantastic. If you can find the patterns I would love to know where to get them as well. Great work.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

oh my gosh i love all of them, there perfect!


----------



## bily (May 17, 2011)

I love the mint ones
bily


----------



## dchecks (May 5, 2011)

Awwwww, these are toooo cute. love them all.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Yup, yup, I guess I will have to start making booties.


----------



## usafan2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I love these MaryJanes. Found a few FREE patterns yesterday on Ravelry and downloaded them. I actually started a T-sprap pair last night to go with the Angleswing dress and a pair of panties that I added ruffles to the butt. They are so darling. I love your mint ones best as well. Great job!


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

These are all just adorable and are inspiring me to do some booties too. My question is where did you get the 'feet' that are wearing them? It makes the photos look so professional!


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

They're so precious. I love them all.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

They are so darling !!! beautiful work. I'm going to try to get the patterns and try them. Good way to use up bits of yarn !


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

They are so precious, love them all

Mary


----------



## frizzping (Apr 9, 2011)

good site thankyou xx


----------



## oscarsgram (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love the patterns as well. I love them all!


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

Every time I see baby shoes I melt...If you are able to give the pattern I would love to have one!!


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

I love them all equally. I have 2 greatgrandchildren due in september! A boy and a girl. Red ones would work for little boy. 
If you find the source or the patterns, I would like them too!


----------



## frizzping (Apr 9, 2011)

go to the red heart website xx www.redheart.com


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Why do you show us all of your beautiful booties and Mary Janes?? You know we are going to want the patterns! It just makes us salivate and have anxiety attacks to see them. PLEASE let us know where we can get the patterns!! Bought or free!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

These are just adorable and the work is perfection. This is on my bucket list. Hope mine will turn out close to as good as yours. God Bless...Betty


----------



## acetiv (May 26, 2011)

they are all darling, I've never thought about putting ribbon bows on them ,thanks for sharing


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

What beautiful little shoes, any baby would be proud to wear. I do love the patterns. I did try some once and they did come out good. But I do love yours. When you find the pattern, let us all know. I am sure we would all love to copy!!


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

They are all lovely! I do love the mint ones best, but would be thrilled to own any one of them.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Superdot - I love your bootie! They are the cutest by far! If you ever get the pattern written down I would love to have it and your notes on the variations you make.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

All of them are adorable


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, so cute!


----------



## Donna Zeches (Mar 19, 2011)

Edwin 1959

Edwin what a cute puppy. What kind is it? Poopsie


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I sure would like the pattern for the green and White, and the red bootie. can't seem to find them. 

They are so lovely.


----------



## lbitten (Feb 1, 2011)

These are so cute!! Babies little feet are always wiggling and booties come off when they are crawling so I lace 1/4" elastic through the ribbon holes, over lap the ends and sew them. I just attach the bow for decoration. Sure makes them easier to put on since they don't have to be tied.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Aubrey said:


> They are just absolutely beyond gorgeous. I have tried several times to knit booties, finally succeeded once, but the results are nothing like yours. What are the clear things inside the booties, helping them to hold their shape?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.


The "clear things" are little foot (for want of a better word) shapes that come inside baby's shoes and socks in stores like Kmart etc. Sometimes you only get a piece of cardboard or paper, but I saw these inside a pair of socks and thought they would be great for taking photos of booties, so I bought a pair of socks just to get the inserts! I've been looking for a wholesaler ever since, but did manage to get about 60 from a lady who used to sell the socks, but used to throw away the inserts, although her's are a little smaller and don't do quite as good a job as these ones do. I don't post them with the booties I sell, but they're great for giving your booties shape at market stalls etc. They also split very easily, so it would be good to find a cheap source.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Dot..these are way too cute.
Thanks for sharing.

Camilla



Superdot2007 said:


> I think I love the mint and white MJ's best and I'm going to try them in lots of different colours. They're a bit fiddly, but I think they're worth the effort.


----------



## createquilt (May 5, 2011)

Raverly has a lot of these booties. Just go to Raverly.com and go to patterns. Then go to booties. The green Mary Jane booties are also.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

The basic Mary Jane pattern that other lovely Knitting Paradisians have been talking about is available on quite a few sites on the internet. Here is just one of those links: http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-bootie-knitting-patterns2.htm

These are NOT the directions I used for mine, but they are similar. It really depends on how you want your MJ's to look, so it's best to knit this basic pattern and then play around with it till you get something you really like.

As for the Mint Green and White MJ's, I bought the pattern from Etsy, but again, I did not make mine EXACTLY to this pattern. The basic pattern is also available on Ravelry. Here are a couple of links:

(1) http://www.etsy.com/listing/74124806/knit-booties-caramel-candy-pdf-pattern

(2) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/candy-caramel

Hope this will help keep you busy knitting!

Take care and have a good week everyone!!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> The basic Mary Jane pattern that other lovely Knitting Paradisians have been talking about is available on quite a few sites on the internet. Here is just one of those links: http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-bootie-knitting-patterns2.htm
> 
> These are NOT the directions I used for mine, but they are similar. It really depends on how you want your MJ's to look, so it's best to knit this basic pattern and then play around with it till you get something you really like.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much !!!


----------



## sararose (Mar 11, 2011)

Please, please give us the link to these patterns. They are beautiful!!! I have knitted quite a few but none as nice as these.
Thanks 
Sararose


----------



## blinkette (Feb 1, 2011)

Would like the pattern for the mary jane booties. I looked and looked and haven't had much luck in finding a good pattern.
Please share and thanks in advance
[email protected]


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

sararose said:


> Please, please give us the link to these patterns. They are beautiful!!! I have knitted quite a few but none as nice as these.
> Thanks
> Sararose


Hi Sararose

I'm not sure why people are not seeing the info I put on here .... here's what I posted this morning:

The basic Mary Jane pattern that other lovely Knitting Paradisians have been talking about is available on quite a few sites on the internet. Here is just one of those links: http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-bootie-knitting-patterns2.htm

These are NOT the directions I used for mine, but they are similar. It really depends on how you want your MJ's to look, so it's best to knit this basic pattern and then play around with it till you get something you really like.

As for the Mint Green and White MJ's, I bought the pattern from Etsy, but again, I did not make mine EXACTLY to this pattern. The basic pattern is also available on Ravelry. Here are a couple of links:

(1) http://www.etsy.com/listing/74124806/knit-booties-caramel-candy-pdf-pattern

(2) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/candy-caramel

Hope this will help keep you busy knitting!

Take care and have a good week everyone!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

blinkette said:


> Would like the pattern for the mary jane booties. I looked and looked and haven't had much luck in finding a good pattern.
> Please share and thanks in advance
> [email protected]


Hi!

I'm not sure why people aren't seeing the info relating to these patterns, so here is what I posted earlier this morning:

The basic Mary Jane pattern that other lovely Knitting Paradisians have been talking about is available on quite a few sites on the internet. Here is just one of those links: http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-bootie-knitting-patterns2.htm

These are NOT the directions I used for mine, but they are similar. It really depends on how you want your MJ's to look, so it's best to knit this basic pattern and then play around with it till you get something you really like.

As for the Mint Green and White MJ's, I bought the pattern from Etsy, but again, I did not make mine EXACTLY to this pattern. The basic pattern is also available on Ravelry. Here are a couple of links:

(1) http://www.etsy.com/listing/74124806/knit-booties-caramel-candy-pdf-pattern

(2) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/candy-caramel

Hope this will help keep you busy knitting!

Take care and have a good week everyone!!


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

These are so cute.Am going to give these a go.New Grandaughter due in August


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the first pair.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> blinkette said:
> 
> 
> > Would like the pattern for the mary jane booties. I looked and looked and haven't had much luck in finding a good pattern.
> ...


I clicked on # 2 and got the patterns from Ravelry. Thank you !!!!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Ravelry has so many bootie patterns. Wonderful selection.
I like the way the free ones are noted.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

OMG!!! I thought the last batch were beautiful... you keep getting beter & better!!! I can't wait to get the 2 pair that I ordered from you... the shower is in 2 weeks!
Keep up the great work!
Julianne


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Leonora, I love your name. That is my mom's middle name and I always thought she should have given it to me as my first name. But, she named me after my paternal grandmother, whom I loved, so I am not unhappy it.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

I adore these little things. Everyone of them are adorable. Where do you sell them?


----------



## Aubrey (Feb 13, 2011)

The patterns that I am seeing indicate DPN's are needed. Those scare me to death. Is that how you did yours?

Thanks,

Aubrey


----------



## Wendy11 (May 5, 2011)

Hi mnsissy1,
Hope you find a pattern you like and we look forward to seeing pictures of the finished items.


----------



## knitmadmum (May 27, 2011)

I love these MJ's, so cute! Where did you get the pattern please? I am new to this board, so if it has been previously posted, please direct me to the right place! Thanks, Knit mad mum


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Dot. Beautifully done as always


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

They are so precious! I just "ooohed and ahhhed" as I looked at them. What lucky babies to have their little feet covered so beautifully.


----------



## wareagle (May 16, 2011)

I loved all of the booties. You are good. I wish I had your pattern and you talent. Those are perfect.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Superdot2007 said:
> 
> 
> > blinkette said:
> ...


No worries, but please remember, they won't look EXACTLY like mine as I used my own pattern, not these ones.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> JoanCB said:
> 
> 
> > Superdot2007 said:
> ...


That's OK> I like to do my own thing too. Just wanted the basic pattern. Yours are so lovely.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> OMG!!! I thought the last batch were beautiful... you keep getting beter & better!!! I can't wait to get the 2 pair that I ordered from you... the shower is in 2 weeks!
> Keep up the great work!
> Julianne


Thanks Julianne, I'm glad you like these ones as well!! I've just sent you a PM re postage on the booties you bought via my website.

Hugs and blessings
Dot


----------



## Marie3641 (Mar 15, 2011)

They don't get cuter then that!


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> The basic Mary Jane pattern that other lovely Knitting Paradisians have been talking about is available on quite a few sites on the internet. Here is just one of those links: http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-bootie-knitting-patterns2.htm
> 
> These are NOT the directions I used for mine, but they are similar. It really depends on how you want your MJ's to look, so it's best to knit this basic pattern and then play around with it till you get something you really like.
> 
> ...


Here's a PDF of the free Mary Jane Booties pattern and picture, cited above.

Enjoy!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

LindaS8876 said:


> Superdot2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The basic Mary Jane pattern that other lovely Knitting Paradisians have been talking about is available on quite a few sites on the internet. Here is just one of those links: http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-bootie-knitting-patterns2.htm
> ...


Thank you ,LindaS8876. You have done a super job, again. I made a pair of these yesterday, and they turned out great !!!


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

they are so cute. I have made a few of these in different colors for my daughter who is pregnant. They don't know what the baby is, so I can't do just pink or just blue. But, I am going to use them as part of the center pieces for her baby shower. I figure I will stuff baby socks in them and then let them hold the balloons on the table.
That way she gets the booties after the shower. 

I so enjoy the forum. Just haven't gotten around to posting any pictures yet.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Trudys,
What a great idea for a baby shower.


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks JoanCB. I can't wait to get started on the other baby things once I know what she has. Gee, can you tell it will be my first grandchild? I have been knitting for years, I made all of my daughter and my sons sweaters for years. Now I get to start all over again.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

trudys627 said:


> thanks JoanCB. I can't wait to get started on the other baby things once I know what she has. Gee, can you tell it will be my first grandchild? I have been knitting for years, I made all of my daughter and my sons sweaters for years. Now I get to start all over again.


Yes, it's wonderful to knit for the little ones. I am now knitting for 5 great-grandchildren aged 3 - 7 years.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you LULUBELLE, I was named after my mom, but where my grandmother got the name from I don't know.


Lulubelle said:


> Leonora, I love your name. That is my mom's middle name and I always thought she should have given it to me as my first name. But, she named me after my paternal grandmother, whom I loved, so I am not unhappy it.


----------



## Vicki Keyes (Mar 18, 2011)

Would love to be included on the pattern list! These are precious!! 

[email protected]


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Dot,
Once again you never disappoint me these are so great and well done. I love them all, just make the patterns available, I'm all for it.

Best regards,
Jan


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns. I have made booties and slippers to match my latest baby sweaters.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

JoanCB Love love the baby sweaters and booties great colors. They are just precious hard to pick favorite, but the last one with Mary Jane booties sweater and hat is my pick.
Boy you ladies sure knit fast. but we get to see pictures so i can't be jealous haha. Keep up the great work and happy knittingxx

Mary


----------



## HelenW (Apr 12, 2011)

They are adorable!!! Great job!!!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Teeple said:


> JoanCB Love love the baby sweaters and booties great colors. They are just precious hard to pick favorite, but the last one with Mary Jane booties sweater and hat is my pick.
> Boy you ladies sure knit fast. but we get to see pictures so i can't be jealous haha. Keep up the great work and happy knittingxx
> 
> Mary


Thanks Mary. Sure had fun with the booties and slippers. The last one you liked is the 5 -hour sweater. I thought the Mary Jane's looked right with it. The other sweaters are from my pattern "hooded baby sweaters" that I had on a couple weeks ago with the pattern.
JoanCB


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Thanks for the patterns. I have made booties and slippers to match my latest baby sweaters.


These are great!! Have you knitted a fairisle pattern in the second one or have you used the yarn that makes the pattern for you as you go? I've done fairisle many times before, but haven't used the yarn that knits up into what looks like a fairisle pattern, but definitely want to give it a try.

Love the MJ's!!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> JoanCB said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the patterns. I have made booties and slippers to match my latest baby sweaters.
> ...


Thank you. That is not a fairisle pattern. It is variegated yarn, and it just happens to fall into a nice pattern. I love working with variegated yarns.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Superdot2007 said:
> 
> 
> > JoanCB said:
> ...


Thanks for that ..... it's something I will definitely have to try!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful things for baby! Have you already shared your patterns?


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Yes, I have shared my patterns for the sweaters and got the booties and slippers from this page.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Dear JoanCB, I have looked thru all the pages listed in this particular forum and don't find the pattern for the hooded sweater, fair isle, nor the stripped sweater. Please tell me where to find the patterns. I've only been a member for a few days and LOVE your sweaters and want to make for babies at church. THANK YOU!!! patti


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> Dear JoanCB, I have looked thru all the pages listed in this particular forum and don't find the pattern for the hooded sweater, fair isle, nor the stripped sweater. Please tell me where to find the patterns. I've only been a member for a few days and LOVE your sweaters and want to make for babies at church. THANK YOU!!! patti


If you go to this page in the forum (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11237-1.html), then scroll down to about the 8th comment after the photos, JoanCB has put a DOWNLOAD link which you just click on and it takes you to her pattern for the hooded sweater. Hope this helps.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for your reply! It tells me that it is not available and gives an error report. Maybe I'm just not to have this one. Awwww


----------



## pam j (May 15, 2011)

hi same thing has just happened to me for jumpers it says unavailable pam australia


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> Thank you for your reply! It tells me that it is not available and gives an error report. Maybe I'm just not to have this one. Awwww


Sorry about that .... I just tried the link I gave and got the same message you did. Ok, the other way to find it, go to and click on "User List" in the headings at the very top of the page, type in (or copy and paste) "JoanCB". Then you'll see on the left hand side: "Number of topics created: 3 (list)" - click on "list". You'll see the topic "Hooded Baby Sweaters" - just click on that, scroll down till you find the DOWNLOAD for the pattern.

Hope I've got it right this time for you!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> swtpeapati said:
> 
> 
> > Dear JoanCB, I have looked thru all the pages listed in this particular forum and don't find the pattern for the hooded sweater, fair isle, nor the stripped sweater. Please tell me where to find the patterns. I've only been a member for a few days and LOVE your sweaters and want to make for babies at church. THANK YOU!!! patti
> ...


Sorry everyone, but for some reason the forum doesn't allow you to link to previous pages, so please ignore my initial answer. If you're also after the same pattern, I've posted the correct procedure which should take you to the DOWNLOAD for the Hooded Baby Sweaters ......


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

pam j said:


> hi same thing has just happened to me for jumpers it says unavailable pam australia


Hi! Where abouts are you in Australia? I'm on the NSW South Coast .....


----------



## pam j (May 15, 2011)

hi im in shepparton victoria about a 2hr drive from melbourne i do alot of knitting for the babies at the hospital and dolls also like to play lawn bowls


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

pam j said:


> hi im in shepparton victoria about a 2hr drive from melbourne i do alot of knitting for the babies at the hospital and dolls also like to play lawn bowls


It's nice to meet another Aussie on the forum!!


----------



## pam j (May 15, 2011)

are your near merribula as i will be going there for 6weeks in july


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> Thank you for your reply! It tells me that it is not available and gives an error report. Maybe I'm just not to have this one. Awwww


***********************

I think this download should work for you.

Good luck!!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Thank you Superdot and Linda for helping out with patti's request. you got to it before I was on here.

Glad she was able to get the pattern.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! That took care of it!!! I'm printing off the pattern so I don't lose it again! <3



Superdot2007 said:


> swtpeapati said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply! It tells me that it is not available and gives an error report. Maybe I'm just not to have this one. Awwww
> ...


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Thank you Superdot and Linda for helping out with patti's request. you got to it before I was on here.
> 
> Glad she was able to get the pattern.


No worries ..... Happy to help!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! That took care of it!!! I'm printing off the pattern so I don't lose it again! <3
> 
> No worries .... glad you got the pattern in the end. Don't forget to show us the finished item!!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## karinz99 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, i was directed to your link and love your booties..my question is where did you get the plastic inserts for your booties to display them...im not sure what you would call them to do a search and have tried many times . If you could help me i would really appreciate it...thanks karen 
PS do you sell your booties or are especially for your grandchild? love them..


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

These are adorable. Love them.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

karinz99 said:


> Hi, i was directed to your link and love your booties..my question is where did you get the plastic inserts for your booties to display them...im not sure what you would call them to do a search and have tried many times . If you could help me i would really appreciate it...thanks karen
> PS do you sell your booties or are especially for your grandchild? love them..


Hi and thank you for liking my booties! I knit for family and friends, but also have a website where I sell my booties (www.Butterflybabywearboutique.com) .....

I have posted details of where I got these plastic inserts several times ..... I stumbled across and bought a couple of pairs of baby socks from Kmart or Target a long time ago just so that I could get the plastic inserts inside them to use when taking photos of my booties. I then found a lady on ebay who was selling the same socks and I asked her what she did with the inserts and lucky for me, she was just about to throw a lot of them away and very kindly sent them to me instead for the price of postage. The 2 pairs I bought with the socks are a larger size and the ones I mostly use when taking photos of my booties. The ones from the lady on ebay are smaller and so I use them for premmie sized booties.

I have also spent hours online trying to find a wholesaler, but so far no luck, so I keep my eyes open for baby socks in stores that might have the plastic inserts, but most seem to have just a role of cardboard these days. The plastic inserts are quite fragile and tend to split over time (mine have a lot of sticky-tape on them!) so I'm still keen to find somewhere to buy them from.

I'm sorry I can't be of more help. 
Dot


----------



## sarina (Aug 2, 2011)

would love to have a copy of the pattern for the red booties I think they are very adorable
my e mail is [email protected]
thanks in advance
sarina


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

sarina said:


> would love to have a copy of the pattern for the red booties I think they are very adorable
> my e mail is [email protected]
> thanks in advance
> sarina


The red booties are just a basic bootie pattern - Paragon bootie patterns are a good place to start. I have posted the links several times to their free online patterns, but I can't quite put my finger on them at the moment. I've just added a couple of rows of white Patons Powder Puff or Sirdar Snowflake to finish them off. Hope this helps.
Dot


----------



## sarina (Aug 2, 2011)

thank you very kindly .
sarian


----------



## sarina (Aug 2, 2011)

thank you very kindly .
sarina


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> I think I love the mint and white MJ's best and I'm going to try them in lots of different colours. They're a bit fiddly, but I think they're worth the effort.


Those are sooooo cute I tried Mary Janes once toooo difficult for me.


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the booties, also the tablecloth.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

lponsford said:


> Superdot2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I love the mint and white MJ's best and I'm going to try them in lots of different colours. They're a bit fiddly, but I think they're worth the effort.
> ...


I'm sure if you gave them another go with the right pattern, you'd be able to make MJ's without any problems!! Here is a link to one of the best basic MJ patterns that's free online: http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-bootie-knitting-patterns2.htm

I'm sure you won't have too much trouble with this pattern.

HINT:
There is one thing with this (and similar) pattern that I don't like and that is .... the ANKLE STRAPS don't look alike because one finishes on what would be the "wrong" side and the other on the right side. To avoid this, I knit my straps separately and sew them on when I've finished (or I sometimes pick up stitches and knit them in one piece to avoid the extra bit of sewing up, but mostly I knit them separately!!). This means that they match perfectly and it also eliminates the seam at the back that could rub on the back of bub's delicate little legs.

I hope you give this pattern a go and let us all know how you get on. 
All the best ....
Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Jeanne1 said:


> Love the booties, also the tablecloth.


Thank you so much. I've got a few more pairs of booties that I've finished over the last couple of weeks that just need buttons sewing on etc, then I'll take some photos.

The tablecloth has to be one of the prettiest and easiest crochet patterns I've ever done. I am still wanting to make a bedspread with the same pattern, but keep putting it off. Maybe I should just start it and have it as a WIP ......


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the different yarns for the baby sets, JoanCB.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Superdot, beautiful booties. Looking forward to seeing more. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Superdot, beautiful booties. Looking forward to seeing more. Thanks for sharing them.


Hi Joan,
Thanks so much ..... Will try to upload photos of newest booties soon.
Have a great day!


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

They r all just so gorgeous. :lol:


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

KATHYhere said:


> They r all just so gorgeous. :lol:


Thanks so much ......


----------



## Seganvic (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,
I am not sure if I am responding to the pictures on file..but I am hoping you can advise me of where I can purchase the inserts in your gorgeous booties.
Hope you can help..as I can't seem to find them by googling.
Thanks....
Regards,
Sandy


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Great job...


----------



## Shannelle (Jun 10, 2013)

I love them all 
If you don't mind sharing the patterns, I really would appreciate it.
They are all really nice, but those the green and pink ones are my favorite.
You are a wonderful knitter


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Shannelle said:


> I love them all
> If you don't mind sharing the patterns, I really would appreciate it.
> They are all really nice, but those the green and pink ones are my favorite.
> You are a wonderful knitter


Thanks so much! Will PM you .....


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

For those who still want a pattern for the striped MJ's, here's a link to a similar pair to mine: http://www.etsy.com/listing/91680239/knit-booties-caramel-candy-pdf-pattern
Happy Knitting!


----------

